# Coach Bickerstaff on his way out?



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

_The St. Paul Pioneer Press_ is saying Bernie Bickerstaff may be gone soon, replaced by University of Kentucky coach Tubby Smith.

Opinions on this? I think it's a foul, screwed-up idea, and I hope it doesn't come to pass.

Laurie


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Right now Bernie could fire himself and I wouldn't blame him if he decided to go upstairs and let someone else take over on the sidelines.However it's impossible to evaluate this team or it's coaching staff based on wins and losses right now.What you can evaluate is effort and the fact that the players are all clearly on board.

I would personally say that he's done a better job as a coach than he has as a GM.Of course the move that I disagree most with(selecting May over Danny Granger) was made to sell tickets rather than to win games.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I seem to remember Bickerstaff saying something like he only wanted to coach for the first 2-3 years while the team was still young and being built right after he had to take the job because no one else would maybe managements just searching because hes repeated this?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Diable said:


> Right now Bernie could fire himself and I wouldn't blame him if he decided to go upstairs and let someone else take over on the sidelines.However it's impossible to evaluate this team or it's coaching staff based on wins and losses right now.What you can evaluate is effort and the fact that the players are all clearly on board.


Yeah, except for a couple games, the guys have continued to try hard--and that has to come down to Bernie's ability to motivate and encourage. Given the injury situation, I can't imagine another coach being able to keep the squad upbeat. He's invaluable as the center of the team; I think they'd fall apart if he weren't there.

..so, yeah, I _would_ blame him if he cut and run right now. I just wonder if it'll be _his_ choice?

Laurie


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

For Tubby? God no. Tubby is trash.


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

They _really_ better rethink hiring Tubby. I mean really.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

#1NETSfan said:


> They _really_ better rethink hiring Tubby. I mean really.


Yeppers. I can't imagine where _that_ name even came from in considerations for a new head coach. Makes zip sense.

Laurie


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

He went to college at High Point University in NC but other then i see no reason why we would want to bring him in


----------



## Peter Pan with a Tan (Feb 20, 2006)

Tubby would be awful for the CATS
and I mean he is already awful for the WILDcats and he would be worse for the BOBcats


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Peter Pan with a Tan said:


> Tubby would be awful for the CATS
> and I mean he is already awful for the WILDcats and he would be worse for the BOBcats


So why would he even be considered? That's what I don't understand. If Coach Bickerstaff really wants out--or management wants him out--there are real NBA coaches looking for jobs. Why Tubby Smith? What--does he have compromising photos of somebody or something? :makeout: 

Laurie


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

My personal opinion is that Charlotte wants a new coach they should look at PHX's staff with the idea of installing a system similar to what D'Antoni runs there.I don't believe that Raymond could make everyone forget Steve Nash,but IMO copying the Suns would be the easiest way for the Cats to become a factor in the East.You have Gerald Wallace already and it's pretty clear that Raymond would be most effective in a transition offense.If you have faith in Raymond then all you need are some spotup shooters and finishers(preferrably guys who can do both)


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Diable said:


> My personal opinion is that Charlotte wants a new coach they should look at PHX's staff with the idea of installing a system similar to what D'Antoni runs there.I don't believe that Raymond could make everyone forget Steve Nash,but IMO copying the Suns would be the easiest way for the Cats to become a factor in the East.You have Gerald Wallace already and it's pretty clear that Raymond would be most effective in a transition offense.If you have faith in Raymond then all you need are some spotup shooters and finishers(preferrably guys who can do both)


Yeppers, that'd be perfect for Felton, and I'd love to see the Cats run like the Suns. Question, though: Do you think Charlotte's big men--when healthy--have the quickness and co-ordination to play the Amare and Marion roles? Wallace perhaps...but Okafor? May? When I think "Emeka Okafor", the word "nimble" doesn't come to mind.

That said, I'm good to go with getting a Phoenix assistant coach to see what can be done to improve the Bobcats in transition and work on spot-up shooting. The Cats are already steal-happy on defense, so that's good. And I _do_ have faith in Raymond, though as you said, he's not going to outshine Steve Nash. I'm just not sure Charlotte's big guys can fill the roles we need them to in that system.

But this is all predicated on the notion that Bernie's going to be gone--and I absolutely _hate_ that idea. :curse: 

Laurie


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

[email protected]?!!?!?!?!? That is the worst idea I've heard since the Francis trade.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

TheATLien said:


> [email protected]?!!?!?!?!? That is the worst idea I've heard since the Francis trade.


That seems to be pretty much everybody's response. :brokenhea


----------

